# The best recruitment agency in Dublin



## SNOWBALL (14 Sep 2007)

Hi all
Just wondering what type of experiences have any one had with Recruitment Agencys in Dublin? Any  feeback welcomed


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2007)

It depends on what sector you are in/ looking at.


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Sep 2007)

hi

most agency deal with Accountacy, sales marketing , it, not relevant ehat sector im in.Just looking for an overall feeedback on a good agency in dublin.


----------



## Purple (14 Sep 2007)

So what sector are you in?
Posters could recommend agencies for IT or Finance but if you are an engineer that's bugger all use to you. If you are more specific you might get better advice.


----------



## SNOWBALL (14 Sep 2007)

Hi Purple

In Sales & Marketing section


----------



## Flax (14 Sep 2007)

My experience with all of them, even the ones with "good reputations", has been pretty bad. I avoid them.

Have you tried the different jobsites?

 for sales jobs
[broken link removed] for temp jobs
[broken link removed]= for marketing jobs
Etc etc.


----------



## U2Fan (14 Sep 2007)

I can certainly vouch for Eden Recruitment (www.edenrecruitment.ie),. Very professional, courteous, met on time, prep done on cv in advance and have achieved ISO9000 Certification. Another small thing is consultants put direct lines on their cards so none of that annoying "on hold" business through reception.


----------



## webtax (14 Sep 2007)

brightwater are primarily accounting but also do marketing (and are good too)
www.brightwater.ie


----------



## amtc (14 Sep 2007)

Brightwater are full service - not just accounting. 

I got my job through them, and found them absolutely excellent. And I wouldn't be an agency fan. This was a professional job (actually, hopefully it still is) and I found them absolutely excellent. I know how much they paid for me (actually one of my first tasks was to approve the invoice) and it was a large percentage - but I can honestly say that the match between me and the role couldn't have been better. I really felt that the were doing their best for both of us.


----------

